# Donna (munchkn8835)



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I was thinking about her today. Last post was August. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

No, I haven't  . Praying she is doing okay. She has been through so much. Hoping someone will post an update.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> No, I haven't  . Praying she is doing okay. She has been through so much. Hoping someone will post an update.


I have also been keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Odd you posted this.. I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen her in awhile..but thought maybe I just missed her posts. I've beeen doing so much just pop in and outs. Praying all is Ok with her!!! If anyone hears anything please let us know.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been thinking of her too. I'm hoping and praying that she's doing OK.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm friends with Donna on FB and she's not doing well at all. This is what her daughter posted on Oct. 10th:

_Well, today we received some news we didn't want to hear. Mom's cancer has spread to the dura, the lining around the brain. It's in a small area at the base of the skull. This is likely pressing on a nerve, causing the numbness. They will radiate the area in an attempt to relieve the symptoms and stop it from spreading (asking questions about side effects, etc. tomorrow). In about 6 weeks, we will know if it is successful. Chemo is staying the same as far as we know. Thank you all for your continued prayers. _

I know that she would appreciate our prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm friends with Donna on FB and she's not doing well at all. This is what her daughter posted on Oct. 10th:
> 
> _Well, today we received some news we didn't want to hear. Mom's cancer has spread to the dura, the lining around the brain. It's in a small area at the base of the skull. This is likely pressing on a nerve, causing the numbness. They will radiate the area in an attempt to relieve the symptoms and stop it from spreading (asking questions about side effects, etc. tomorrow). In about 6 weeks, we will know if it is successful. Chemo is staying the same as far as we know. Thank you all for your continued prayers. _
> 
> I know that she would appreciate our prayers.


Thank you Lynn. I will continue to pray for Donna. Please let her daughter know that her SM friends love and are praying for her.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that about Donna, sending prayersrayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my. Thanks Lynn. I'll be saying more prayers for Donna and that the radiation is successful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that Donna is not doing well. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That saddens me to hear that Donna is so ill. Praying that treatments will be successful in stopping the cancer and relieving her symptoms and that the family will have strength and hope.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy she's been battling this for so long. Praying for her each day.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Will keep her in my prayers also.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, please let Donna and her family know they are in my prayers. This is so sad - cancer is such a horrible, senseless disease.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:Oh crap! Oh CRAP! No. No.//////


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was worried that she was not doing well. I seem to remember in her last posts she was going back for treatments. This is news none of us wanted to hear. Thanks for letting us know, Lynn. Praying for Donna. Please pass along our thoughts. I wonder how Oliver is doing? She's been such a brave woman who has been fighting battles with cancer for so long. Not fair. :smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna is a tower of strength in my eyes. You all know that I've had my own Cancer battle a few times and I feel that my trials pale in comparison to everything she's been through and yet, she's still positive and doing what she needs to do on a daily basis. She's really such a good person.

I will post on FB that SM is praying for her. I know it will brighten her day.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Donna is a tower of strength in my eyes. You all know that I've had my own Cancer battle a few times and I feel that my trials pale in comparison to everything she's been through and yet, she's still positive and doing what she needs to do on a daily basis. She's really such a good person.
> 
> I will post on FB that SM is praying for her. I know it will brighten her day.


I don't have Donna on my FB. I am so overwhelmed, I just do not know what to say...I just want to tell her that I love her. She has been fighting so long and so hard. I am at a loss, but I feel sincere love for her...for what it is worth.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! I am so sad to hear that. Will be thinking and praying for her. She does always seem so positive about it all really. I can't imagine what she is going through.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

This makes me sad, too. I was just thinking about Donna the other day, also. Thanks for the update. Will pray for her and the family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sad to see this news about Donna... will be praying the treatment works well for her! 
Thanks you Lynn for letting us know so we all can get those prayers going full force for her!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:cryingoor Donna...praying...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Donna also.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, Prayers for her and her family!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

My prayers are with Donna and her family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just following back up on this and so sad to hear that Donna is fighting such an awful battle  . I wonder if a "fluff" intervention would bring her joy? I doubt that she would be up for a bunch of us going to visit her (though if she were, I'd be happy to go), but maybe we could at least all get together a do a "Get well video /e-card or something for her?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Definitely praying for Donna...


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Very sad  we were trying at one point to meet up and let Bella and Oliver play together but never worked out. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like we were all thinking about Donna. Hope she knows her SM family is praying for her. :wub: I hope little Ollie :wub: is doing fine too. 
xxxx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is what I wrote on Donna's FB Wall:

_Wanted you to know that your SM friends asked about you yesterday. I shared what your daughter had posted last week and they all asked that I let you know that your SM friends are all praying for you and that you are on their minds. You are very loved and admired and supported. If you need anything any of us can help with, please let me know and I will share. I know that this is going to be a long 2 weeks, but I know that you will get through it. Praying that the treatment is successful._

Donna has just posted that she is starting 2 weeks (10 sessions) of radiation on Monday. She's very claustrophobic and this treatment comes with a full head mask that latches down to a table, so she's really frightened about the delivery of the radiation and could really use all our prayers and support.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am also FB friends w/Donna & I think I just assumed all of you were too---sorry I didn't think to post. I know she is counting on ALL of our prayers---esp. these next 2 weeks! She is a great role model of faith!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying for Donna.... Where does she live?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Lynn for posting and relaying her message. I'm glad that Donna knows how much we care about her and are thinking about her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

puppydoll said:


> Praying for Donna.... Where does she live?


North Carolina


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Donna was such a comfort to me when I was diagnosed with breast cancer this year. As much as she was going through, she still took time out to write me personally and offered support and advise. She is in my prayers. I'm so sad she is having such a battle.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for Donna.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I have never stopped praying for you Donna!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you today Donna, sending love and prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm also friends with Donna on FB and she has been in my prayers daily. She's such a strong lady and quite an inspiration. 

I was thinking that maybe we could send her cards to let her know that we are thinking of her. I have her address and if anyone wants it you can pm me. I honestly don't think she would mind me sharing her address to those who would like it to show how much we are thinking of her.

_Edited by Maggie to add: Debbie has asked me to add that she is at work today and will respond to PMs tonight when she is home. She doesn't want anyone to think that she's ignoring them! Thank you all!_


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm also friends with Donna on FB and she has been in my prayers daily. She's such a strong lady and quite an inspiration.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe we could send her cards to let her know that we are thinking of her. I have her address and if anyone wants it you can pm me. I honestly don't think she would mind me sharing her address to those who would like it to show how much we are thinking of her.


Debbie - thank you! I was told once by the husband of a friend that my friend took comfort in the cards from everyone, especially when she was too tired to have a visit or a phone conversation.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Debbie - thank you! I was told once by the husband of a friend that my friend took comfort in the cards from everyone, especially when she was too tired to have a visit or a phone conversation.


I think cards is a great idea. Would it be possible to pm me her address?


----------

